# What bit me?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Any guesses what may have bit me just below my calf?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Go to the doctor and have it examined. Could be nothing, but could turn into something more serious.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

If you had 20 of them below the knee, had been scratching the heck out of them and had been fishing otter creek above the reservoir, I would say based on unfortunate personal experience it was chiggers. Doggone things took a month to go away. Give me black fly, horse fly, deer fly, and mosquito bites as a matter of course. I am ok with ant, bee, wasp and scorpion stings. Noseeums and hard shell ticks come with the territory. No chiggers, soft shell tick or spider bites for me though. If your still alive to read this, your are probably going to make it, but only your doctor will know for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd watch it real close and if it starts to get bigger or bothering you then I would go to the doctor. 

It doesn't look like anything that I have seen as far as a bite and I have had a lot of them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah, just as I feared. The lack of selenium in the soil has malnourished the local mosquito population since they primarily feast on big game. As a result, the mosquitos were at risk of carrying not only Zika, but ebola, AIDS and sinusitis as well. All of the pesticides dumped everywhere only served to allow the fittest of the pestilent horde to survive. You have 24 hours to live.


----------

